# GetPixel und SetPixel



## Wessy (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Programm in dem ich Bilder verarbeite. GetPixel und SetPixel sind jedoch VIEL zu langsam. Ich brauche mehr 'Schub'. Kennt jemand eine Funktion oder eine Möglichkeit mit welcher ich schneller arbeiten kann?

Denn ich kann nicht eine Sekunde warten bis ich mit GetPixel alle Pixel eines 800x600er Bildes ausgelesen habe. Speichere mir schon die kompletten Bildpunkte in ein Array um danach schneller arbeiten zu können...


----------



## Wessy (29. Dezember 2007)

PS.: Lade die Funktionen mit

```
'für GDI
Private Declare Function GetPixel Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, _
  ByVal nXPos As Long, ByVal nYPos As Long) As Long
Private Declare Function SetPixel Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, _
  ByVal X As Long, ByVal Y As Long, ByVal crColor As Long) As Long
```


----------



## Wessy (1. Januar 2008)

Hat denn niemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2008)

1. schnell zu benutzen - Fastpixel - http://www.codeproject.com/KB/vb/FastPixel.aspx

2. Noch schneller mit InteropServices.Marshal - http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop97.php

mfg chmee


----------



## Wessy (2. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für deine Antwort. Du hast mir schon mal weitergeholfen. Werde die beiden Varianten testen und dann mein Ergebnis posten. Habe mich schon an die Umsetzung gemacht. Wird vielleicht aber ein oder zwei Tage dauern.

So long....


----------

